# How does Supercharging work with Turo?



## Brokedoc

oripaamoni said:


> Just rented a model 3 on turo for 24hrs, Vin 32XX. So pumped to get some time with the car before I committed. I reserved minutes before the announcement, non owner, window originally showed dec-feb. That being said, I am very impressed with the car so far! punchy nimble, I think the ride quality is great and not too stiff at all (car has 19" too). Most of my cars are usually on adjustable aftermarket coilovers so I am use to a stiff ride. My current daily is a 2017 A4 Quattro. Totally sold on the model 3, can't wait to have my own! Hit the supercharger and there was a white Model 3 in the stall next to me.
> View attachment 5326


So I'm trying to be a good boy and not posting extra stuff in the "Highest VIN...PICS only" thread.

@oripaamoni , How does supercharging get figured when you rent a Model 3 on Turo? I assume the owner gets billed and you pay them back or is supercharging included in the rental fee? With regular car rental companies, they bill you for gas and tolls and everything. I imaging renting a Model 3 through a regular car rental company they would end up billing you the Supercharger fees.


----------



## GDN

Same question along these lines that might help answer that one. How does any M3 pay for Supercharging? I assume there is no credit card swipe at the Supercharger. So I assume you set it up somewhere in your MyTesla account and when you plug the supercharger into your car - it communicates back and knows who's car and whose account? And if there is no valid credit card, then what? No charging? Or if it is valid - you simply charge and get billed however much you used?


----------



## Brokedoc

GDN said:


> Same question along these lines that might help answer that one. How does any M3 pay for Supercharging? I assume there is no credit card swipe at the Supercharger. So I assume you set it up somewhere in your MyTesla account and when you plug the supercharger into your car - it communicates back and knows who's car and whose account? And if there is no valid credit card, then what? No charging? Or if it is valid - you simply charge and get billed however much you used?


Although S/X owners don't pay for supercharging with a referral code, I have a credit card attached to my account. You can go to your MyTesla page then click "Account". At the bottom of the screen under "Payments" you can select on "Manage Credit Card"

I presume that all paid supercharging is billed to this card. I just don't know what happens if you rent a Turo and do supercharging. Presumably, the owner of the vehicle gets billed for it but does the renter pay or is it bundled in the rental fee?


----------



## Derik

Most of them that I've seen have statements like this on their ads:

** Any supercharging fee will be passed on and payable by the renter, as there is no free supercharging on the Model 3.

Charging: Please return the Tesla Model 3 with the same amount of charge as when your trip started or a simple $5 fee per 1/4 "tank". If you use the Tesla SuperCharger network we only charge you for the per use cost you incurred which here in CA is 0.20/kWh.


----------



## akomlik

It's up to car owner.

I just finished my 2 days with Tesla 3 through Turo and my owner states: "
*Look at that other guy's model 3 guidelines. I don't charge any extra fees for using a supercharger."


----------



## Frank99

>>> or a simple $5 fee per 1/4 "tank".
Really? They want to charge me $200 a day, and then they're going to get pissy about the $5 it costs them to recharge it in their garage?

I can see that it's a good thing that I'm not planning on renting one....


----------



## Derik

I think the prices of all the model 3's on turo right now are all way to high. 
I understand people wanting to capitalize on the model 3, but you can rent a model s for $150 a day on there. Or a P100D with ludicrous for $250.. I don't paying $250 for a model 3.

I looked into it thinking a test drive for $100... but $250 I'll pass. (Even the lowest I've seen is $179 and it still isn't worth it)


----------



## bpjod

Brokedoc said:


> How does supercharging get figured when you rent a Model 3 on Turo? I assume the owner gets billed and you pay them back or is supercharging included in the rental fee? With regular car rental companies, they bill you for gas and tolls and everything. I imaging renting a Model 3 through a regular car rental company they would end up billing you the Supercharger fees.


I rented a Model S on Turo earlier this month. I communicated very clearly with the owner on this so there would be no misunderstanding after the fact. We agreed that I'd pay any Supercharger and toll fees (he had a SunPass, I pretty much kept to toll highways). When the trip was done, I handed back the car and we both inspected it. A few days later he posted a screen shot of my tolls (about $19) and there was a Supercharger fee of $0.00 (I stayed a bit long at a SuperCharger - long lines at the restaurant, but I guess either not long enough to be charged, or the SuperChargers never got > 1/2 full). He submitted an extra charge through Turo (best that way, therefore there's a mediator in case of a dispute) and I got a message on my Turo app that he was requesting $19 in additional payment. I agreed to the charges and Turo charged my credit card on file and I presume passed the money on to the car's owner.

Two issues I had renting on Turo, for those who are considering this. The first is that unlike a large car rental agency, the owner likely doesn't have a backup car of the same type to rent you in case something goes wrong. With the first Model S I reserved, I got a message a few weeks before flying to Florida that his car got totaled in an accident. I felt very bad for him, but this also left me scrambling to find another Model S on short notice. I did manage to find one, but be aware of this possibility.

The second issue has to do with the app. Without the app, I had no way of knowing what the state of charge was while eating at a restaurant and charging at a SuperCharger. I was quite concerned when I returned to the car after lunch and discovered that the battery was at 100% (S60 with 70 kWh battery and owner keeps the charge limit to 100%). I had no idea how long it had been at 100% and worried that I'd possibly incurred idle charges. As I don't own a Tesla, I'm not sure how to work around this issue, but it is certainly an issue that should be considered by those considering using Turo.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Derik said:


> I think the prices of all the model 3's on turo right now are all way to high.
> I understand people wanting to capitalize on the model 3, but you can rent a model s for $150 a day on there. Or a P100D with ludicrous for $250.. I don't paying $250 for a model 3.
> 
> I looked into it thinking a test drive for $100... but $250 I'll pass. (Even the lowest I've seen is $179 and it still isn't worth it)


I agree the prices are high, but I suppose for many before dropping $60k on a car that they still haven't yet seen in person let alone driven, a $200 fee to test drive is well worth it before locking in non-refundable deposits.


----------



## Derik

For me it seems like it would be better to get the car for an hour for a test drive. I don't really need to have the car for a full day.


----------



## Brokedoc

Derik said:


> For me it seems like it would be better to get the car for an hour for a test drive. I don't really need to have the car for a full day.


A motivated person could locate Model 3s on Turo around their location and post a "group" rental on M3OC. 10 people could chip in $20 and take turns driving it for the day.


----------



## Derik

Brokedoc said:


> A motivated person


Well.... There's your problem..


----------

